# Sources: Sony could launch world's first 4K OLED TV at CES



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: The Verge


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Seeing is believing as they say! 
(I am talking about a real tv that is available at retail outlets.. not a concept tv that will never be on sale).. 

Hope they can do it .. 4k OLED.. wow! 

Only issue is how much it will cost!


----------

